# *SPOILER WARNING!* Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith



## Infanteer (16 Jan 2005)

Just went to the movies the other day and saw the trailer for the final Star Wars film:

http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/release/trailer/teaser.html

Anyone else here as pumped as I am?  Star Wars is one of the last vestiges of my childhood that I still hang onto and this movie looks big (I'll admit, I own Star Wars LEGO.... ;D).


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2005)

So, we all know who Darth Vader is, but for the sake of my kids (who will have the option to watch them in order) this movie better not steal the thunder from The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## winchable (16 Jan 2005)

Oooh yeah,
I'd have to say next to Billionaire, my dream job would have to be Jedi..followed by Hugh Hefner.

And I'm wondering if anyones played the video game "Knights of the Old Republic" for the XBOX and noticed the paralells between the Siths and the Nazis.


And Yeah, Pumped, definetly pumped.


----------



## 48Highlander (16 Jan 2005)

I'm looking forward to it, however the last two were a bit of a dissapointment so I don't have high hopes for this one.   It'll be nice to finally have the complete story, but after waiting for over a decade, this entire "new" trilogy has been a let-down for me.


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2005)

I still hold out optimism that this third episode will make up for the other two.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Jan 2005)

I can't really dump on the first two.   They were about as hokey (in the classic good vs evil sense) as the original trilogy, only we're not children anymore and thus less prone to be enthralled by what magic Lucas can work.

I liked the first two because they were part-and-parcel of the Star Wars story.   My only wish is that Lucas gathers the cast of the original together for the last 3 of the original 9 he wrote (which he has claimed he won't do   :-\).



			
				MCG said:
			
		

> So, we all know who Darth Vader is, but for the sake of my kids (who will have the option to watch them in order) this movie better not steal the thunder from The Empire Strikes Back



Judging from the fact that they know Darth Vader is Anakin _Skywalker_ and that the trailer shows him throwing on the Darth Vader duds, I think your kids are not going to be in for the Episode V shocker (and will subsequently hurl when they realize that Leia makes out with her brother on Hoth)....


----------



## condor888000 (16 Jan 2005)

Yeah, the Leia Luke things been kinda weird ever since I say Return...
Any way, It looks good, but the trailers normally do, don't know, I'll see it for sure. Personally, I can't wait to see that Wookee army or whatever in the trailer there...


----------



## Goober (16 Jan 2005)

I don't know why people trash episode 2, it was better then episode 6 thats for sure. No fury cuddly things, just lots and lots of jedi, and huge battles. Its one of my favourite.

Episode 1 was bad.

As far as episode 3 stealing the thunder from episode 5, well, from seeing all the pre-release pics and reading all info about it, it looks promising. George Lucas said alot of people are going to be mad at him because its a dark film, and everybody dies. This was the appeal of episode 5, it showed some of the true power of Darth Vader, and how evil he can be.


----------



## Baloo (16 Jan 2005)

Episode II better than VI? What are you smoking? At least the puppets and characters looked real. There was no climax, no personality to the characters. We never do figure out what makes Amidala like Anakin anyhow. He is always a punk, and she just says "Yes, I will marry you."  :


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jan 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> . We never do figure out what makes Amidala like Anakin anyhow. He is always a punk, and she just says "Yes, I will marry you."



You haven't known too many girls have you....   That's pretty much the way they operate....


----------



## Baloo (16 Jan 2005)

Yeah...in real life! It's supposed to be science fiction, no?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Yeah...in real life! It's supposed to be science fiction, no?



Good save.  ;D


----------



## atticus (17 Jan 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> (I'll admit, I own Star Wars LEGO.... ;D).



Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Jan 2005)

I'm also a gigantic star wars fan, but i would have to say that while the prequel movies are good to have i guess, i would have been far more interested and excited about new films taking place AFTER return of the jedi.


----------



## Burrows (17 Jan 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Oooh yeah,
> I'd have to say next to Billionaire, my dream job would have to be Jedi..followed by Hugh Hefner.
> 
> And I'm wondering if anyones played the video game "Knights of the Old Republic" for the XBOX and noticed the paralells between the Siths and the Nazis.
> ...




You thought nazi too?  Yeah...I noticed...especially on Korriban with the whole..your here because we need a spaceport thing.


----------



## GerryCan (17 Jan 2005)

I honestly didn't know there were this many fans of Episodes 1 and 2. Myself I thought they were both garbage and I probably won't waste my money on the last piece of crap they release.

I know I'm going to get slammed for this here, but Rastafarian poorly animated lizards don't do it for me. Neither episode 1 or 2 is even remotely comparable to the original series.


----------



## canadianblue (18 Jan 2005)

I've seen the first star wars, and that was such a crappy experienced I wished I never spent a buck at the movie rental store to get it. Hopefully this next one will be better, but I have my doubts about it. Nothing beats the original series though.


----------



## Freddy Chef (19 Jan 2005)

The only thing that s*cked about Episodes I and II was the fact that Lucas over used Computer Generated Animation. This, coming from someone who's synonymous with hand crafted special effects, says shoddy workmanship and abandonment of product quality. The original trilogy, Episodes IV, V, and VI were epic and groundbreaking.

That being said:

Episode I? Ray Park (veteran Tae-Kwon-Do practitioner and fight coordinator) as Darth Maul. What's not to like about that? The Jedi are supposed to be the equivalent of â Å“Samuraisâ ? and The Sith are supposed to be the equivalent of â Å“Ninjasâ ?. The fight scenes, Jedi versus Sith, were awesome.

Episode II? Haden Christiansen gets dismembered. What's not to like about that?  >

Episode III is just the finale of this â Å“Dr Jekyll and Mr Hydeâ ? trilogy, we all know what's going to happen in the end. The only draw this movie has is how it gets to the end.


----------



## GerryCan (20 Jan 2005)

Well I believe that the original series was more than excellent fight scenes, there was a higher quality to the movies.
If I wanted to see some good fight scenes, I'd rent a Jet Li movie and not have to sit through over-exaggerated CGI that doesn't really impress me in the first place.

Watch Spaceballs, now that's a good flick!


----------



## Wizard of OZ (20 Jan 2005)

If you watched to other 5  you have to watch this one it is like reading a book and leaving out a chapter.

The CG is over done yes and sometimes it is overacted. (NO GOLD BIKINI) 

But it is still a piece of the puzzle that will need to be set.

I only hope it lives up to the hype.


It can not be worse then 1 that was terrible.
2 was better.


----------



## Infanteer (19 May 2005)

Just got back from a midnight screening and I can say:

GO SEE IT!

Very well done, I felt like I was 6 again.   Ties in the first 2 with the last 3 so well that is makes Episode I and II worth watching; the transformation of Anakin into Vader is pretty spectacular (advice: don't take small children).

Now, to hope for Lucas and Co to get the last 3 onto film.... ^-^


----------



## Slim (19 May 2005)

We (the mods) have decided that Infanteer is actually a Sith apprentice..Blelieve me it fits! >

Now who would the Sith Lord be...?! ???

Mike Dorosh maybe? 

"Infanteer"

"Yes, my master"

"RISE!"
Slim ;D

I can't wait to see it either!


----------



## condor888000 (19 May 2005)

Seeing it Sat for sure, and likely tommorow as well, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Pieman (19 May 2005)

Ah, I can't wait to see it! But I won't have a chance until sometime next week.


----------



## camochick (19 May 2005)

You all remind me of eric forman from that 70's show, with his star wars action figures hehe. I loved the first three films, but episode one turned me off the series. >


----------



## Danjanou (19 May 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> We (the mods) have decided that Infanteer is actually a Sith apprentice..Blelieve me it fits! >
> 
> Now who would the Sith Lord be...?! ???
> 
> ...



You Know that explains a lot around here.  8)


----------



## Island Ryhno (19 May 2005)

I'm on my way right now to get tickets, this is the only movie I've been EXCITED to see since...ummm episodes 1&2, hope it's good like you guys say. (Ryhno throws on Vader outfit to go to mall and swath down the kids, 8))


----------



## JBP (19 May 2005)

I like Episode 1+2, EXCEPT for 2 things.... Major things IMHO... Jar Jar Binks, worst character ever created in all of movie history. Most annoying also, downright horrible...

Next, Anakin looking like he's... Well, 6 years old and he can race in a pod/speed racer?!?!!? Impossible, unbelievable, rediculous.. .He could have at least been... 10??? I suppose they were trying to appeal to all the youngin's.... And Queen Amidala waiting to marry him after so many years? Hrm.... Odd, I suppose in thier universe being a child molester is OK... Lol...

Anyway, got my tickets in hand, going at 7PM tonight! Thank god where I live no one is waiting in line yet or tenting it out!

Joe


----------



## gt102 (19 May 2005)

I saw it last week.... (I have a bootleg... shame shame on me)

I dont know if this is a problem in the final version (not the WIP one) but I find the droids voices are WAY WAY to high pitch, they almost sound like children.

I love when Ani' burns up... it looked cool...


----------



## nawk (20 May 2005)

I just saw Episode III.  It was great.  I thought George Lucas did a really good job at the end tying up all the loose ends and putting a close to the whole story.  Seeing as he said there will be no Episode VII, VIII or IX I think this was a great final movie.  By the way those were some pretty cool contacts Anakin has on in the end.


----------



## JBP (20 May 2005)

The movie was great, absolutely fantastic. No cheesyness detected...

One thing I thoroughly enjoyed also was the "pre-empire" era technology. The precursers to the actual Star Destroyers and TIE fighters, also those neat little "not-so-X-wing" fighters. Very interesting to see it all merged together before they separated, and if any of you noticed, the colour scheme on all the ships was like the modern "rebel" colours... Then at the end, the Star Destroyers were all white...

Loved the movie, will see it again, and probably again for good measure...

Joe


----------



## Burrows (20 May 2005)

Let us compare.







Look at the far left.






I think they look similar...


----------



## condor888000 (20 May 2005)

HELL OF A MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back...and it kicked ass! Some of the Anakin-Padme scenes seemed a bit long, but other than that I LOVED IT!!!

And I'm seeing it again in about 20 hours if things go according to plan. 8)


----------



## reality_therapy (21 May 2005)

The kids keep saying "three more sleeps, two more sleeps..."
Taking them on Sunday (afternoon)...I think I'm more excited than they are!  ;D
Been a Star Wars geek since the first movie came out...sad I know!  :crybaby:


----------



## Infanteer (21 May 2005)

Reality Therapy, how old are the kids - just to warn you that it could be a bit intense if they are young (I first watched Star Wars when I was 4).


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 May 2005)

I must say that I absolutely loved it. My wife and I took her mother as a treat, she'd never seen a star wars movie, and she loved it. So much so that I had to give up the other 5 I have on DVD so she could watch the whole series. Outstanding movie, exactly what star wars should be.  8)


----------



## Gouki (21 May 2005)

I saw it last night as well. I'm not a star wars fan really but how could I turn down watching Anakin fall from grace? The movie was awesome .. I liked just about every bit of it. It seemed unusually dark and serious for a SW movie which I liked.


----------



## condor888000 (21 May 2005)

Something else I noticed, was how fast the Obi-Wan-Anakin fight ended. They were fighting hard, then he jumps, loses a few limbs, and its done. Tooo fast, would have liked to see a bit more there, but other than that.........great movie!


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 May 2005)

LOS ANGELES (AP) - The last of the Star Wars movies has done what no movie in history has ever accomplished - sold $50 million US worth of tickets in a single day. 

Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith grossed $50,013,859 from showings at 3,661 theatres and more than 9,000 screens around the United States on Thursday, including special midnight shows, according to box-office tracker Exhibitor Relations.

That beat the one-day record set in May 2004 by Shrek 2, which sold $44.8 million on a single Saturday - its fourth day in theatres.

The George Lucas film, which features the transformation of Jedi Knight Anakin Skywalker into the evil Darth Vader, also beat the opening day record held by Spider-Man 2, which grossed $40.4 million when it opened on a Wednesday last June.

"Fifty million is a good opening weekend, let alone a single day," said Paul Dergarabedian, president of Exhibitor Relations. "This is the box office equivalent of a 100-year flood."

It is almost assured the film, which was produced by News Corp.'s 20th Century Fox, will push well past the $100 million mark for its opening weekend. The only question is - how far?

"The sky's the limit on how well this film could do," Dergarabedian said

Can somebody explain why I'm not good at making wookies


----------



## Freddy Chef (22 May 2005)

Even though CGI enhances the light-sabre duel scenes, I still think using a computer for special effects is sh**. [First Matrix movie, the only exception.]

Good story. The only good things about this pre-qual trilogy were that loose ends were tied up, the mystery was unraveled, and questions were answered:

*â Å“What forced Skywalker into cybernetic implants and the signature breathing apparatus?â ?*

*â Å“What drove Skywalker into wanting revenge on his own teacher, Kenobi, in the original movie, Episode IV?â ?*


----------



## Chewy (22 May 2005)

saw it friday, just wow. the semblance between palpatine telling anikin what he must do after mace dies and hitler is scary. Also the rise of palpatine and fall of the republic looked like ceasar 8)


----------



## Infanteer (22 May 2005)

Keep the references to religious figures out of the discussion of Star Wars....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 May 2005)

The evolution of personal, ships and vehicles was in all 3 which I enjoyed seeing.  This movie is bad ass.  I think it could have been another 30 min to give Anikin more time to move to the dark side and add more to the fight scenes between Ben and Vader and Yoda and the Emperor.

Lucas also originally said he wasn't going to make Ep 1-3 or release Ep  4-6 on DVD (then abruptly changed his mind).  Unfortunately those who didn't see the original first won't realize all the hoppla when Vadar tell Luke that he is his father or that Luke isn't the last hope and that he has a sister.


----------



## nawk (22 May 2005)

Can anybody tell me what Padme said in her last words to Obiwan.  I watched it on Thursday but I couldn't quite make it out.  It's been bugging me ever since.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Let us compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look, punk, pull that crap again and your testicles will look just as dessicated and shelfworn as photo number one.  And you can only dream about looking as good as photo number two!!!!  ;D


----------



## 48Highlander (22 May 2005)

nawk said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me what Padme said in her last words to Obiwan.   I watched it on Thursday but I couldn't quite make it out.   It's been bugging me ever since.



"There's still good in him, I know there is"

not the exact words, but pretty close.


----------



## Infanteer (23 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> "There's still good in him, I know there is"



I wonder if that is true - rumour is that there is going to be a sequel.  Is this true, will there be an Episode IV?












 ;D


----------



## reality_therapy (23 May 2005)

Episode IV = A New Hope (if you weren't being sarcastic Infanteer!  8) )

Although I have to say I would love to see an Episode III.5 !! ha ha especially after Yoda told Obi Wan that he would meet w/ his old master Gon Jinn in the desert of Tatooine (sp?) for new lessons in the Force!

Excellent movie though...saw it today w/ the kids.

Infanteer..re your warning about scary bits for younger kids...the only part the wee one hid at was when Anikin was burning...apart from that he was the loudest one in the movies, especially in all the fight scenes (I quote) "Oh yeah!!!" or "Ouch! That's going to hurt in the morning!".  ;D


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (23 May 2005)

Did anyone else feel a flicker of sadness when leaving the theater?  It seems strange to me that it's finally over.


----------



## tabernac (23 May 2005)

Chewy said:
			
		

> saw it friday, just wow. the semblance between palpatine telling anikin what he must do after mace dies and hitler is scary. Also the rise of palpatine and fall of the republic looked like ceasar 8)





			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> Keep the references to religious figures out of the discussion of Star Wars....





			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Look, punk, pull that crap again and your testicles will look just as dessicated and shelfworn as photo number one.   And you can only dream about looking as good as photo number two!!!!   ;D



Hmm, something is amiss here. (Some one kick Darth Sidious,Emporer [read Mr. Dorosh, Moderator] off his high seat ;D  ;D)

And Burrows, didn't your mother tell you not be be jealous of other people?  ;D


----------



## nawk (23 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> "There's still good in him, I know there is"
> 
> not the exact words, but pretty close.



Thank you.  I guess a little foreshadowing for Return of the Jedi when Luke Skywalker is convinced that their is still good in Darth Vader.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (23 May 2005)

That movie ruled. The end.

Save one part, when vader goes "Noooo!" ... weak.Cliche.

The rest of the movie was excellent.
The battle at the end was amazing.Vader is the man.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (23 May 2005)

I saw it the other day and I must say that this one made up for the last 2 which were pretty poor IMHO.  I liked that Lucas made this one darker and more serious as compared to Eps 1 and 2 which seemed more like Disney movies then anything else.  

I thought Hayden Christensen also made up for alot in this one, he was totally convincing in his performance and for lack of better words he just gave me this kind of dark and sombre feeling whenever I saw him with the dark cloak on and that sinister expression on his face (you know, with his eyes in a kind of evil semi squint).  The whole look and feel they gave him was bang on.  Dare I say it, I actually felt a pang of sorrow for him in the movie, espcially at the end when you see him lying there, limbless and screaming out in pain...that was a pretty powerful scene with him and Obi Wan...wow...I don't know, but did anyone else kind of feel sorry for him.  I felt that in a way he was kind of cheated by both the Emperor and the Jedi, who kept treating him like their little servant or something...in the end it seemed to me that Anakin Skywalker became the victim of everyone's greed...including his own...

Ewen MacGregor was also great I thought.  He's an awesome actor.

After watching all three movies the only thing that really dissapointed me was that I thought the lovey dovey romance scenes were a bit too cheesy.  I just don't think Lucas has a talent for scripting those kind of scenes and it really showed in the movies.  My buddy and I were puking at all the corny lines and love scenes between Christensen and Portman.  To me it just seemed almost too forced (No pun intended) and it did not do those 2 good actors any justice, you could almost tell it was not natural or something.  "Oh Annie, Just hold me like you did on the lakeside in Naboo..." (Ummmm...vomit...)  To me the love between Skywalker and Amadala was not convincing because it was overdone...and that took alot away from the movies I thought (Including this one).  At leas they kept it to a minimum in this one...but in Episode 2 I thought there was way too much cheesy romance stuff...

But other than that...awesome stuff eh.  Honorable mentions to Samuel Jackson, Ian McDiarmid (talented and underated I think), and even Jimmy Smits...I liked his character...


----------



## Zombie (23 May 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> That movie ruled. The end.
> 
> Save one part, when vader goes "Noooo!" ... weak.Cliche.



Ha ha, I thought so too...didn't ruin it though...

I saw it last night and got home and put Star Wars in the DVD player. There are so many points of reference watching the original trilogy now that the story has come full circle. Tonight I'll be watching The Empire Strikes Back again for the first time!


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (23 May 2005)

I have to disagree, I thought the love scenes were good, even though a bit cheesy. They were also necessasary becuase remember, anakin only goes to the dark side to save padme. 

Spealing of going to the dark side though, I thought hiw whole transition from the jedi to the dark side happened way too fast. Hes been a Jedi all his life and then out of nowhere hes murdering like 15 youngling jedi apprentice children?

One part I liked though was how Anakin has dreams of padme dying during child birth, so as a result he turns to the dark side to save her, but yet it is this turning to the dark side that actually ends up killing padme.


----------



## Sf2 (23 May 2005)

> Can anybody tell me what Padme said in her last words to Obiwan.  I watched it on Thursday but I couldn't quite make it out.  It's been bugging me ever since



"There is still good in him, I know there is...."  is correct - I read the script online somewhere because I was wondering the same thing.

I give it an 8.5/10 - here are my reasons

1)  Acting was still sub-par - even though Ani's look was good - ragged, transitioning to evil - his dialogue was horrible.  I thought the best performance came from Palpatine.
2)  Too Too Too much CGI - One of my big turnoffs of the new trilogy vs the old ones is the lack of built sets or props - every damn thing is CG - even the clone soldiers during fight scenes (again, read this online).  Come on Lucas, hire some extres and give them costumes.  You did it before, do it again..... There's no substance to what I'm watching if I know everything was done in front of a green screen.
3)  This was supposed to be a darker movie, and I agree, it was, the last 1/2 of it anyway - probably from Order #66 and onward.  The rest was still geared towards kids.  I mean, the whole chase scene between the Droid General and Obiwan on that screeching lizard dragon thing - come on.  Throw him on something cooler, like a speeder bike.
4)  The 1/2 "undark" half was very campy - cheezy lines - cheezy action - sorta like EP I & II all over again.

and now my good points

4)  I loved the last 15 minutes - very moving, given I saw the original EP IV in theatres.
5)  I loved the tie-ins to the old movies - how all the ships were getting closer to the look of the old films - quasi x wings, quasi tie fighters, imperial shuttles, star destroyers etc.....
6)  cool cameos of new "old" characters - Capt Antilles, Govenor Tark (something like that, anyways, the old, skinny slick haired Vader right hand man guy from A new hope)


A few questions arising that some could maybe answer

1) I always wondered how the emperor got all wrinkled and old looking - EP III sorta answered my question - that he used so much Dark Force energy to block the lightsabre attack that it scarred him.  He then looks exhausted and says he can't take anymore, prompting Anikin's actions.  But then he's got energy back....was he bluffing?  faking?  to make Ani make his move?  If he was just bluffing, then why DID he get deformed?  Also, Count Doku used quite a  bit of these lightning hands in EP II, but he never got scarred - so what's up?

2)  For those who don't know, the DVD's of EP IV, V, and VI are actually Special Special Editions - changes have been made even further since the re-release of the Special Editions in theatres - for instance, Hadyn Christiansan is now at the end of Return of the Jedi, when the 3 ghost Jedis appear at the Ewok final party.  Also, dying Anikin's eyebrows are now gone when Luke unmasks him, they were there before and have been CG'd out.  In Empire Strikes back, Darth Vader consults with a hologramed Emperor Palpatine in his chamber.  In the old movie, the emperor was played by an old wrinkled lady.  Now, the actor who plays Senetor Palpatine in the new films is edited in.  However, in my opinion, the unmistakable voice of the emperor remains the same.  Does anyone know if the actor in the new films provided the voice in the old films?  and did he play the emperor in Return of the Jedi? or was it a different guy?


----------



## Infanteer (23 May 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> Govenor Tark (something like that, anyways, the old, skinny slick haired Vader right hand man guy from A new hope)



Grand Moff Tarkin - he was the Commander of the Death Star.



> 1) I always wondered how the emperor got all wrinkled and old looking - EP III sorta answered my question - that he used so much Dark Force energy to block the lightsabre attack that it scarred him.   He then looks exhausted and says he can't take anymore, prompting Anikin's actions.   But then he's got energy back....was he bluffing?   faking?   to make Ani make his move?   If he was just bluffing, then why DID he get deformed?   Also, Count Doku used quite a   bit of these lightning hands in EP II, but he never got scarred - so what's up?



He got scarred because Mace Windu was deflecting the energy back at him with his lightsaber.   He was playing possum until Anakin struck Mace Windu in order to complete the trap (deceiving Anakin of a Jedi plot against Palpatine).



> 2)   For those who don't know, the DVD's of EP IV, V, and VI are actually Special Special Editions - changes have been made even further since the re-release of the Special Editions in theatres - for instance, Hadyn Christiansan is now at the end of Return of the Jedi, when the 3 ghost Jedis appear at the Ewok final party.   Also, dying Anikin's eyebrows are now gone when Luke unmasks him, they were there before and have been CG'd out.   In Empire Strikes back, Darth Vader consults with a hologramed Emperor Palpatine in his chamber.   In the old movie, the emperor was played by an old wrinkled lady.   Now, the actor who plays Senetor Palpatine in the new films is edited in.   However, in my opinion, the unmistakable voice of the emperor remains the same.   Does anyone know if the actor in the new films provided the voice in the old films?   and did he play the emperor in Return of the Jedi? or was it a different guy?



Don't know about that, you could check the credits I guess.   Although it may smack of revisionism, I like the fact that they've edited the movies for the sake of continuity, it will help when future fans watch the Epic in order and make the story one grand adventure.   Now, if only they could get rid of that Luke-Leia kiss in Episode V....   :-X


----------



## stukirkpatrick (23 May 2005)

The guy who played the emperor in return of the jedi is the same guy who is in the new movies (ian mcdiarmid) - apparently he was a lot younger than he looked when he played the "old" man in the original


----------



## Greg_o (24 May 2005)

Just got back, thought it was a great movie. The main thing that did it for me was the Wookie army. Woo, Chewbacca was sweet to begin with, but an army of giant hairy people! That was beautiful.


----------



## fleeingjam (24 May 2005)

Hairy people? Correction: Wookie Army lol i know a bit too much.

-Usman


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 May 2005)

To Sum it up in three words:

Needs More Vader!

seriously though, I thought it was very good, definatly the best of the new trilogy, and I can whole heartedly agree that Lucas could have very easily put another 15-30 minutes onto the end of the movie showing a little more stuff.. I was hopeing to see Obi-Wan talking to Qui-Gon too. that would have been cool. 

but all in all, I left the theatre feeling satisfied, and wanting to go home and watch Ep. IV, V and VI!!!

Cheers
   Josh


----------



## Burrows (24 May 2005)

I would like to say.  Way to go anakin you fool.  You killed the Messiah(Dooku) for being too dangerous but you killed the guy who was trying to kill the GOD (Palpatine) for the same reason.

Maybe if you hadn't choked your wife she would still be alive.


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 May 2005)

HEY! 

Didnt Infanteer say no religious references??   ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (25 May 2005)

Fast? Jedi all his Life? Did you not see Ep 1 and 2, he was already on the path by the end of Ep1 (Yoda to Anakin "Fear is the path to the dark side.  Fear leads to...)  Then Ep 2 were kills all the Sandpeople (paraphrasing Anakin "I killed them all.  The women, the children, all of them").

I thought Ep 3 more than made up for 1 & 2, and yeah the CGI is a bit overdone in some scenes, in others it was amazing  (the opening scene actually gave me vertigo  ;D).  

I only had two beefs 1. How can it rain on Courasant? Rain requires bodies of water to be present doesn't it, and Courasant is just one massive city.

2.  After watching the fight scene between Anakin and Obi-Wan I feel let down when they go at it again in Ep 4 on the Death Star.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 May 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I only had two beefs 1. How can it rain on Courasant? Rain requires bodies of water to be present doesn't it, and Courasant is just one massive city.



The fact that there are no trees or underwater vegetation providing oxygen didn't bother you?  

Ditto the planets made entirely of ice (Hoth) or lava - Lucas is such an effing genius - let's have an entire planet composed of one type of geography!  They don't need photosynthesis, they can use the Force to breathe!


----------



## reality_therapy (25 May 2005)

Anakin didn't choke Padame to death, she gave up when she saw what Anakin had become...they implied that when she was in the medic bay (paraphrase 'Nothing medically wrong w/ her. She has just given up the will to live'

Well at least thats my interpretation.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 May 2005)

reality_therapy said:
			
		

> Anakin didn't choke Padame to death, she gave up when she saw what Anakin had become...they implied that when she was in the medic bay (paraphrase 'Nothing medically wrong w/ her. She has just given up the will to live'
> 
> Well at least thats my interpretation.



Yup.

Another grievance I have with the movie is how kenobi defeated anakin.
Kenobi had his ass handed to him by dooku, who anakin easily disposed of.Then kenobi fights anakin, and its a tight battle? well okay, its not that important.
but, "Its over Anakin; I have the high ground"

wtf is that? you beat him because you were slighly more elevated? why didnt he just stand on a table earlier and win that way.

"Hey obi wan, tell us about how you defeated darth vader that time"
"oh, i was a few feet higher up than he was"
"... oh"
"yeah, always take stilts wherever you go"


----------



## Infanteer (25 May 2005)

...some people are never happy....


----------



## atticus (25 May 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I only had two beefs 1. How can it rain on Courasant? Rain requires bodies of water to be present doesn't it, and Courasant is just one massive city.



You ever see "Cowboy Bebop" (if not its a Japanese show)? Maybe its just like that where somebody is sitting in a control room somewhere sitting on a button that makes it rain, a button that makes it snow, etc.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 May 2005)

Something that baffles me:

In Ep III Yoda tells Obiwon that Qui gon has learned how to move back and forth between the dead and the living (or at least communicate between the two worlds) and this becomes Obi's training until the next movie.
Fast forward to Ep IV: In the fight between Vader and Obi, Vader never actually 'kills' Obiwon. All you see is Obiwon disappear before Vader's light saber strikes him. Same with Yoda, he doesn't really die, he just disappears.
My question is: what are the figures we see at the ewok party (finale for Ep VI)? Are they ghosts or holograms of Yoda and Obiwon who are someplace else in the galaxy, because i frankly can't tell the difference.

My beef with the whole series:

Sometimes I wonder if George Lucas has a strange fetish for giant pits!!!!!
Every time a main character is in peril or is about to die there is always a massive hole to leave no doubt in your mind that "yup, that'll kill him"
Think about it: 
----Ep I in the final light saber fight Qui Gon is killed next to a pit; Obi Won dangles in the pit while he's tormented by Darth Maul. Maul in turn receives his just reward by being severed in half but just for good measures we'll make him fall 5,000 feet into oblivion. I mean comon Georgy, you put guard rails everywhere else in the movie except in the one obvious place they are needed. Mr. WHIMIS would not be pleased.
----Ep II its been a while and my memory is failing me but I'm sure there is pit in there.
----Ep III Obi won chasing General Grievass is foiled by the clones who execute order 66. And what is Obiwon's apparent death (or so believed by the clones) he and his pet iguana fall into (*gasp*) a pit!!!! Then just before Obiwon kills Grieves he's again dangling over a pit
-----Ep IV again, its been a while since I last saw but there's a pit in there somewhere (correct me if I'm wrong)
-----EP V Our hero, Luke Skywalker, learns that Vader is his father while he dangles over yet another pit
-----EP VI and finally, the emperor is tossed down yet another pit.


----------



## Baloo (25 May 2005)

I have yet to see it, but I think I will, hearing the mostly positive things.

But I have a question, and its really only a minor plot hole if true...but...

Didn't Leia say in RotJ that she remembers her mother, if only briefly, when she was younger?

And in this movie, I hear that she (Padmé, Leia's mother) dies during childbirth?

Someone who has seen this can correct, confirm, wholly not give a d***, just curious.


----------



## Infanteer (25 May 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Didn't Leia say in RotJ that she remembers her mother, if only briefly, when she was younger?



Probably Senator Organa's wife.


----------



## RossF (25 May 2005)

I didn't understand where the name "Vader" came from.. he just sorta labelled him that for no reason..maybe I missed something?


----------



## Burrows (25 May 2005)

I believe it is Father in an old language.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 May 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> I have yet to see it, but I think I will, hearing the mostly positive things.
> 
> But I have a question, and its really only a minor plot hole if true...but...
> 
> ...



No, she did say that.Lucas messed up.

Overall, it was much better than the last two.
just some minor points I was a bit iffed by, I mentioned earlier.
If you like star wars you have to see it, obviously.


----------



## Baloo (25 May 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> I didn't understand where the name "Vader" came from.. he just sorta labelled him that for no reason..maybe I missed something?



After that, he seemed to lose his ability to create names...

Maul. Ooooo. 

Sidious. Ooooooooo.

General Grievous! OOOOOOOOOoooooo.


----------



## karl28 (25 May 2005)

I just saw ROTS and I have say that I really enjoyed it . I have   been a star wars fan ever sense I was kid .   I know that allot of people arnt happy with the latest Trilogy but I thought all of them where number one in my book . Just hope that there not the last . It would be sad to see the end of star wars .


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I believe it is Father in an old language.



Dutch.


----------



## RossF (25 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I believe it is Father in an old language.



Ahh okay..


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (25 May 2005)

I loved the movie, I think it really tied the whole series together. When I was leaving the theater I was kind of sad though, it's over- no more Star Wars movies to look forward to.


----------



## condor888000 (25 May 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> When I was leaving the theater I was kind of sad though, it's over- no more Star Wars movies to look forward to.



:crybaby:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 May 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I loved the movie, I think it really tied the whole series together. When I was leaving the theater I was kind of sad though, it's over- no more Star Wars movies to look forward to.



And the two planned TV series do nothing to lift your spirits?

Some fan.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (25 May 2005)

TV series! WHAT! 


YES! I never knew, and I call myself a Star Wars fan....


----------



## condor888000 (25 May 2005)

TV series won't be the same.....:crybaby:


----------



## Freddy Chef (26 May 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> I didn't understand where the name "Vader" came from.. he just sorta labelled him that for no reason..maybe I missed something?



Onomatopoeia: using a word that describes action it represents (in this case, using a name that describes character it represents)

Sidious ~ Insidious

Vader ~ Invader

Maul ~ â Å“Mauled by pit-bull terrierâ ?

Count Doo Koo ~ Count Dracula (Christopher Lee did vampire movies in the past)

Grievous ~ â Å“Grievous bodily harmâ ?

Ok, Ok, Sidious just picked â Å“Vaderâ ? because he wanted to. Maybe he liked it, or thought it sounded cool?


----------



## Infanteer (26 May 2005)

Freddy Chef said:
			
		

> Count Doo Koo ~ Count Dracula (Christopher Lee did vampire movies in the past)



Remember, he was "Darth Tyrannus" - Dooku was his cover.

Now, for the true Star Wars geeks, how about Darth Revan, Darth Malak, Darth Sion, Darth Traya, and (by far the coolest Sith Lord to date) Darth Nihilus.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 May 2005)

WOW i just saw the movie on Tuesday. it was aw some. i really think they did an excellent job answering a lot of questions about the whole thing. i have to be very truthful though, i think they did a good job on making you really sympathetic for Darth Vader. i was pretty sad at the end of the movie. i knew he was going to become Vader but i didn't know how it all was going to happen. like he joined the dark side to save is wife and she died because of him joining the dark side. what ever, it was a well done movie and i may be going to see it again tonight.  

oh and i am looking farward to the T.V. series, it will not be the same as the movies, not even close. i just hope they don't ruin it.


----------



## nawk (27 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> WOW i just saw the movie on Tuesday. it was aw some. i really think they did an excellent job answering a lot of questions about the whole thing. i have to be very truthful though, i think they did a good job on making you really sympathetic for Darth Vader. i was pretty sad at the end of the movie. i knew he was going to become Vader but i didn't know how it all was going to happen. like he joined the dark side to save is wife and she died because of him joining the dark side. what ever, it was a well done movie and i may be going to see it again tonight.
> 
> oh and i am looking farward to the T.V. series, it will not be the same as the movies, not even close. i just hope they don't ruin it.



I agree that Lucas did a good job of showing Anakin's true intentions towards joining the dark side.  Anakin didn't really join the dark side because he wanted to be Mr. 'big and powerful'.  All the fear he had inside was for his mom and Padme.  That's why you have Luke Skywalker saying that he believes there is still good in Darth Vader and is able to save him at the end of Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Sf2 (27 May 2005)

> In Ep III Yoda tells Obiwon that Qui gon has learned how to move back and forth between the dead and the living (or at least communicate between the two worlds) and this becomes Obi's training until the next movie.
> Fast forward to Ep IV: In the fight between Vader and Obi, Vader never actually 'kills' Obiwon. All you see is Obiwon disappear before Vader's light saber strikes him. Same with Yoda, he doesn't really die, he just disappears.
> My question is: what are the figures we see at the ewok party (finale for Ep VI)? Are they ghosts or holograms of Yoda and Obiwon who are someplace else in the galaxy, because i frankly can't tell the difference



Here's my take - Yoda says at the end of EP III that he would teach obiwan about being able to exist beyond mortality, and that it was the most powerful state of being a Jedi.  Well, in EP IV, before Vader 'defeats' obiwan, obi says - "if you strike me down, I'll be even more powerful than you can possibly imagine" - meaning that he has learned that power that was taught between EP III and IV.  Their ability to appear after death was their ultimate power, as they were able to guide the ONLY surviving Jedi to defeat the dark side.  Their appearance at the final Ewok party was just again showing their ultimate ability.  They weren't holograms, they were "ghosts" in a way.


----------



## 48Highlander (28 May 2005)

There's no "take", but you got it right anyway.  Qui Gon learns to "return from the dead", which allows him to communicate with living Jedi.  We see numerous examples of others using that capability throughout the original 3 movies, starting originaly with Obi Wan delivering his famous "use the force, Luke" line after his death.  The Jedi masters standind side by side at that party are using that same ability.


----------



## Jonny Boy (29 May 2005)

i just heard on Y 108 FM, that there was going to be another star wars movie coming out in a couple of years. i have not heard of anything like this  before. does anyone know if it is true or not?


----------



## Burrows (29 May 2005)

Apparantly he wrote 9 but he denies the writing of episodes 7-9.


----------



## Zombie (29 May 2005)

I heard there is going to be one prequel to the prequels of Yoda kicking Sith ass, but at this point I would assume it's a rumor like everything else.


----------



## Burrows (29 May 2005)

Episode -1?


----------



## DogOfWar (29 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Apparantly he wrote 9 but he denies the writing of episodes 7-9.



He never denied writing them. He just said he never intended on making movies out of them. Having read the plot synopsis I can agree. They are not very interesting.


http://www.starwarssequeltrilogy.com/


----------



## Jonny Boy (29 May 2005)

here is one of the questions asked from the link provided above.



> Hey, this is Scott from California. What is the actual likelihood of Episodes 9 - 12 actually happening? And secondly how do you explain Yoda coming close to beating Sidious in Episode 3 when in Episode 2 Yoda was barely better than Dooku? And my last question is who is Ewan McGregor related to that was in the classic trilogy? Thank you for your time. I can't wait for Episode 3!
> 
> George Lucas: If Revenge of the Sith is the biggest hit film of 2005, then Episodes 7 to 9 will happen, eventually. It may be ten or fifteen years or more, but they will happen. As for Episodes 10 - 12, I have no plans on making those films myself. I will leave those stories to Shadow and my children.
> 
> ...



rGeorgeLucas that there will be episodes 7-9 eventually. i am not so sure what i think about that though.


----------



## tabernac (29 May 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> cool cameos of new "old" characters - Capt Antilles, Govenor Tark (something like that, anyways, the old, skinny slick haired Vader right hand man guy from A new hope)



Odd, I dont remember seeing Grand Moff Tarkin (http://users3.ev1.net/~rfet/swchpics/govtarkn.jpg), or Captain Antilles...


----------



## Baloo (29 May 2005)

He (Tarkin) was there, and computer generated, like everyone else...and had black hair.

He stood on the bridge of a capital ship with Vader and Palpatine, when the Death Star was being constructed through the observation ports.

Antilles was present on the Tantive IV (if indeed, that was the same vessel from Episode IV) with Senator Organa. Brief appearance.


----------



## Burrows (29 May 2005)

Bail Organa addresses one of the officer as they are boarding the ship as Captain Antilles.


----------



## Freddy Chef (30 May 2005)

Lucas knows how to recycle:

The re-match duel between Dookoo and Skywalker, where Skywalker lost his hand in the first duel, with Palpatine shackled to the throne [really, Lord Sidious wanting the best Sith apprentice from the winner of the match].

The re-match duel between Vader and Luke, where Luke lost his hand in the first duel, with The Emperor observing from the throne [really, Lord Sidious wanting the best Sith apprentice from the winner of the match].

Obviously, the lethal winner of the re-match became the next Sith. Give in to hate, â Å“...and your journey to The Dark Side will be complete.â ?

Palpatine electrocuting (at least trying to) Mace Windu, who's side did Skywalker choose?

The Emperor electrocuting Luke, who's side did Vader choose?

Turning to or from The Dark Side, just a matter of switching choices at critical moments.


----------



## Jonny Boy (30 May 2005)

i just watched a new hope today, and man the saber fights are so much slower in it. one of the reasons though is because of Darth Vader's armour, it restricted his movement


----------



## Danjanou (31 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i just watched a new hope today, and man the saber fights are so much slower in it. one of the reasons though is because of Darth Vader's armour, it restricted his movement



Yeah and I'm sure the fact that this movie is now almost 30 years old and the quality/capability of Fxs and CGI then versus now had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 May 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yeah and I'm sure the fact that this movie is now almost 30 years old and the quality/capability of Fxs and CGI then versus now had nothing to do with it.



Not to mention how old Sir Alec Guinness was at the time!


----------



## Sf2 (31 May 2005)

Nothing beats the fight scenes from the Matrix though........


----------



## sguido (31 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Probably Senator Organa's wife.



Luke specifically stated, "Your real mother."

Only 'in universe' answer I can think of is that Luke was taken away quickly because Padme (I'm not typing accents!) wasn't done...and when Leia was born, there was time for her to look at Leia, and say to Obi-Wan that there was still some good in Anakin.   This would let Leia have memory of her real mother as beautiful and sad.

The movie was what was promised: one for the fans.   Lucas has been attributed with saying, "Phantom Menace is for the kids, Attack of the Clones is the love story, and Sith is Anakin's fall."   Taken in that context, I can forgive Jar-Jar...(However, I can not forgive the 'Jedi' revision, with young Anakin appearing as the ghost...)

Now...for you die hard fans...if you're not one, stop reading to save your eyes rolling up in your skull...

1.   Are you satisfied that the Death Star is *the* Death Star (from our childhood "Star Wars"...I'm not ever gonna call it "A New Hope"...)?   Could the 'prototype' have been constructed in the Maw, and the end of 'Sith' is actually at Despayre?   Or is it ignoring all other sources?   If so...I dare you to come up with a plausible retconn, per Boba Fett/Jaster Mereel.   (Remember to explain why the 'newly commissioned' Death Star would take 18 years to build, while the DS2 took under 3, including revisions.)

2.   Explain why General Grievous has smoker's cough.

3.   With how big of a grain of salt do you take www.supershadow.com ?

4.   TV between 'Sith' and 'Star Wars'...good idea, or would you rather see another era?

5.   Clone Wars miniseries...did you catch it before seeing 'Sith'?   Both parts 1 and 2?   Comments?

6.   Tarkin has same insignia & cylinders as Grand Moff, but was only a Governor at this time.   Why?

7.   Will you buy the re-re-revised 'Original Trilogy' again when released with Biggs intro, Wampa vs Snowtroopers, and Tatooine Sandstorm departure?

8.  Did you catch any of the 'Easter Eggs' listed at: http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/bts/production/f20050526/index.html ?

(typo edit...d'oh...)


----------



## rcr (31 May 2005)

Freddy Chef said:
			
		

> The re-match duel between Vader and Luke, where Luke lost his hand in the first duel, with The Emperor observing from the throne [really, Lord Sidious wanting the best Sith apprentice from the winner of the match].



I'm pretty sure Luke lost his hand in their dule on Cloud City, in Empire Strikes Back.  The Emperor wasn't present at that time.  Correct me if I'm wrong though, I haven't scene the first trilogy in a while.  You may be thinking of Return of the Jedi, when Luke surrenders himself to Vader and the Empire during the moon raid, when Vader was mortally wounded in their battle.


----------



## Island Ryhno (31 May 2005)

Luke does lose his hand to Vader in Cloud City, I just watched all 6 episodes....again, this week!


----------



## Freddy Chef (31 May 2005)

archer said:
			
		

> ...You may be thinking of Return of the Jedi, when Luke surrenders himself to Vader and the Empire during the moon raid, when Vader was mortally wounded in their battle....



Yep, the "re-match duel", payback for Luke, was Return of the Jedi, Emperor present. Luke "lost his hand in the first duel", Empire Strikes Back.

The "re-match duel", payback for Anakin, was Revenege of the Sith, Emperor present. Anakin "lost his hand in the first duel", Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 May 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yeah and I'm sure the fact that this movie is now almost 30 years old and the quality/capability of Fxs and CGI then versus now had nothing to do with it.



ya but time wouldn't affect the speed that someone can move. people could move just as fast 30 years ago as they can today. george lucas said in an interveiw that the reason that all the fights are slower is becouse of the armour that darth vader is wearing.





			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Not to mention how old Sir Alec Guinness was at the time!



this could also have somthing to do with it. but than what would you say about the other saber fights in the other 2 movies?



			
				sguido said:
			
		

> 1.  Are you satisfied that the Death Star is *the* Death Star (from our childhood "Star Wars"...I'm not ever gonna call it "A New Hope"...)?



wasn't it always called a new hope? why would you not call it that.


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jun 2005)

Originally the title was "Star Wars". Changed to a "Episode IV: A New Hope" later on...


----------



## Infanteer (3 Jun 2005)

> ...(However, I can not forgive the 'Jedi' revision, with young Anakin appearing as the ghost...)



I kinda liked that except that the older fellow was probably more appropriate; why is Obi-Wan old and Anakin young?  The old dude playing Anakin probably feels ripped off in being erased out of history and I thought throwing Qui-Gon would have been cool as well (since he discovered the ability).  What I can't stand is the new song at the end of Return of the Jedi; its some tribal bongo drums that replaced a classic John Williams score - it really killed the "Grand Finale" mood of the ending.

Although I like much of the special effects to bring the original trilogy in-line with the new trilogy, I still have the original series on VHS - now if I could only find a player for them that works.... :blotto:



			
				sguido said:
			
		

> 1.   Are you satisfied that the Death Star is *the* Death Star (from our childhood "Star Wars"...I'm not ever gonna call it "A New Hope"...)?   Could the 'prototype' have been constructed in the Maw, and the end of 'Sith' is actually at Despayre?   Or is it ignoring all other sources?   If so...I dare you to come up with a plausible retconn, per Boba Fett/Jaster Mereel.   (Remember to explain why the 'newly commissioned' Death Star would take 18 years to build, while the DS2 took under 3, including revisions.)



Economy of Scale - it is tricky to build a one-off, but once the design has been manufactured, much of the guess work is gone.



> 2.   Explain why General Grievous has smoker's cough.



Because he is actaully a living being enclosed in that suit (hence the real eyes and the organs under the plate that Obi-wan shoots).   I'm assuming his "smokers cough" is related to whatever destroyed his body and put him into the armour.



> 3.   With how big of a grain of salt do you take www.supershadow.com ?



Tough to say - I enjoy reading the site, but much of what Lucas seems to say contradicts what is said there.



> 4.   TV between 'Sith' and 'Star Wars'...good idea, or would you rather see another era?



It could be interesting - filling in some backstory for Chewbacca, Luke and Leia.   Introducing Boba Fett, Han, and Lando and giving them some life.   Seeing the maturation of Obi-Wan and Yoda's plan (and their contact with Qui-Gon).   There is alot of potential material.



> 5.   Clone Wars miniseries...did you catch it before seeing 'Sith'?   Both parts 1 and 2?   Comments?



No - isn't that the cartoon one?



> 6.   Tarkin has same insignia & cylinders as Grand Moff, but was only a Governor at this time.   Why?



Maybe it was a brevet promotion while the Death Star was under construction.



> 7.   Will you buy the re-re-revised 'Original Trilogy' again when released with Biggs intro, Wampa vs Snowtroopers, and Tatooine Sandstorm departure?



You bet - I've been waiting for the entire series to come out on DVD before buying any - I hope they put a little more effort into the Special Features (a la Lord of the Rings).



> 8.   Did you catch any of the 'Easter Eggs' listed at: http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/bts/production/f20050526/index.html ?



No.


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Jun 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Originally the title was "Star Wars". Changed to a "Episode IV: A New Hope" later on...



oh i always for as long as i can remember it being a new hope, i know they just added the episode IV.

did they change it to "a new hope" when it came back to theaters a while ago. i think it was in the mid 90's


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jun 2005)

But Boba Fett was introduced. He weas the young boy when Obi-Wan went and discovered the clone army.

They were rereleased in 97 and I can't remember.....


----------



## sguido (3 Jun 2005)

Re: Death Star:
Economy of Scale - it is tricky to build a one-off, but once the design has been manufactured, much of the guess work is gone.

Ah, but that doesn't account for the redesign; DS2 is larger, and the exhaust port idea would've changed the plans significantly.  (I'm ignoring the DS2 is 800 km source completely; I'm happy with the 160 km source.)  But do you think it's the DS, or a prototype - did Lucas totally ignore 20 odd years of 'official' licenced material if it's the former?

Re: General Grievous' cough.
Because he is actaully a living being enclosed in that suit (hence the real eyes and the organs under the plate that Obi-wan shoots).  I'm assuming his "smokers cough" is related to whatever destroyed his body and put him into the armour.

Grievous was 'accidentally' shot down by Dooku, and then 'saved', as told in the comic Star Wars: Visionaries.  (When did they stop being comics and start being 'graphic novels?  Why did Dark Horse become pretentious?  Regardless...pick it up...not bad, along with the "Tales" series.)  His 'speech' was 'normal', ie, vocabulator without coughs.  And he didn't have it during the Clone Wars miniseries...of which part 2 is set immediately prior to the opening of 'Sith'.  Once again...continuity being ignored...

Re: Clone Wars series
No - isn't that the cartoon one?

Yep...not bad, once you accept the drawing style.  Part 1's on DVD now, but part 2 is much better.  The 12 minute episodes of part 2 allow a deeper storyline than the 3 minute episodes of part 1.

Re: Tarkin's insignia & code cylinders
Maybe it was a brevet promotion while the Death Star was under construction.

And then we're back to ignoring 20 odd years of continuity.  Sure...he used the Juggernaught...but it would be *nice* if a few more items were used, as begged for from his slave labourers...er..."Loyal Alpha Testers and Volunteer Copy Editors/Proofreaders"...grumble...volunteer hours of your time to LucasArts for nothing....

And there's the lesson I forgot from the CF....

NEVER VOLUNTEER FOR ANYTHING!​


----------



## Infanteer (3 Jun 2005)

Man, your geekness is beyond mine - I just write everything off to the Force....


----------



## dutchie (3 Jun 2005)

Why can't you people just watch the frickin movie and enjoy it? I LOVED the original star wars movies. I saw every one in the theatres and I have vivid memories of all three. As a kid I had Millennium Falcons, lightsabers, blasters, Han Solo, Luke, and Chewie 'action figures', the whole bit. But you know what? I don't have them anymore, I don't sit at home on the internet researching all things Star Wars, looking for the hidden bits and inconsistencies in the new movies. I'm 30 years old! I just enjoy it for what it is - an exceptionally imaginative story, told using really cool special effects and so-so acting. Leave the obsession to kids, or at least obsess about something worthwhile, like Heidi Klums boobs, or Paris Hilton's BJs. 

I think Star Wars nuts, like trekkies, pick apart the movies more than the creator did. That should be a hint - if you analyze a movie more than the guy who dreamed it all up, you should probably stop.



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> Man, your geekness is beyond mine - I just write everything off to the Force....



That's bloody magic. LOL.


----------



## reality_therapy (4 Jun 2005)

Question re the 'Jedi revision'...I have seen the picture where the young Anakin appears w/ Yoda & Obi Wan at the end of ROTJ...but I cannot find any offical weblink to verify that it actually part of a re-re-release of ROTJ. Can any clear the air here?


----------



## sguido (4 Jun 2005)

reality_therapy said:
			
		

> Question re the 'Jedi revision'...I have seen the picture where the young Anakin appears w/ Yoda & Obi Wan at the end of ROTJ...but I cannot find any offical weblink to verify that it actually part of a re-re-release of ROTJ. Can any clear the air here?



It's on the 'Jedi' DVD, which works out to version 3.  (Original, Special Edition, DVD.)  Version 4 will have the sandstorm and possibly other re-shot scenes.

Oh...and Caesar...who's to say those who 'obsess' _aren't_ enjoying the movie?  And overanalyzing the movies?  Heh...it led to a job offer.  Has *your* hobby ever given you that kind of opportunity?


----------



## 48Highlander (4 Jun 2005)

sguido said:
			
		

> Ah, but that doesn't account for the redesign; DS2 is larger, and the exhaust port idea would've changed the plans significantly.   (I'm ignoring the DS2 is 800 km source completely; I'm happy with the 160 km source.)   But do you think it's the DS, or a prototype - did Lucas totally ignore 20 odd years of 'official' licenced material if it's the former?



Well, according to the Star Wars books, the emprie did build a prototype first.  Can't remember the exact book but it involved the sun crusher and Kyp Durron   And no I don't care that Lucas has nothing to do with the books!  So yeah, when I saw episode 3, I figgured that was the prototype they show at the end.


----------



## dutchie (4 Jun 2005)

sguido said:
			
		

> Oh...and Caesar...who's to say those who 'obsess' _aren't_ enjoying the movie?   And overanalyzing the movies?   Heh...it led to a job offer.   Has *your* hobby ever given you that kind of opportunity?



If you are enjoying the new movies so much, why are most posts pointing out negative issues with the new movies? Enjoy them, just because you CAN pick them apart, doesn't mean you should.

Your obsession over Star Wars led to a job offer? Your not one of those 'Jedists' are you? You know, the ones that fought for offical recognition of "jedi' as a religion? Seriously, if your love of Star Wars led to a job, good on ya'. Your lucky, I guess.  

And actually, my 'hobby' is my part time job.   You've never heard "your job is my hobby?"


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jun 2005)

- waves hand - 

:This isn't the thread to start a flame war:


----------



## condor888000 (4 Jun 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> - waves hand -
> 
> :This isn't the thread to start a flame war:



You could have pulled it off were it not for your avatar....


----------



## TCBF (4 Jun 2005)

"Economy of Scale - it is tricky to build a one-off, but once the design has been manufactured, much of the guess work is gone."

- Human nature never changes.  What are you going to do after you build the first one - close the yard and lay off all the workers?   Just think of the advertising contracts extolling the virtues of a second in it's class, and full employment.  And if a little gets skimmed off the top, well, it's all for Galactic unity, right?

Tom


----------



## karl28 (4 Jun 2005)

*          48Highlander *     The  name of the books you where referring to was the Jedi Academy Trilogy great set of novels I think that deathstar prototype in the Maw installation was just that a test bed before constructing the main weapon  .     If you liked that set you should try and read the Dark Empire Trilogy from Dark horse comics there great .


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Jun 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> close the yard and lay off all the workers?



Sure, lay them off.  Just like the Germans did with the workers they had in KLs..


----------



## TCBF (4 Jun 2005)

"Sure, lay them off.  Just like the Germans did with the workers they had in KLs.."

- A bit extreme, what?  Trained and skilled labour like that, you don't find on any planet.  Just not any sod can build a Death Star, mate.

Tom


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Jun 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Sure, lay them off.  Just like the Germans did with the workers they had in KLs.."
> 
> - A bit extreme, what?  Trained and skilled labour like that, you don't find on any planet.  Just not any sod can build a Death Star, mate.
> 
> Tom



Evil people are stupid, don't you read Stephen Ambrose?


----------



## TCBF (5 Jun 2005)

"Evil people are stupid, don't you read Stephen Ambrose?"

- He's on my short list.  Currently reading Shane B. Schreiber (or "Sir", as I normally address him), "Shock Army Of The British Empire."


----------

